# what is needed to change 125 to fully planted



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

whats the best substrates,lighting types of fretilizers, co2 (advantages and price to turn a 125 fully planted with ground coverd in grasses or moss

something like what i want is on www.aquariundesigngroup.com in gallery then planted aquarims
i dont want to spent more than 600$ for every thing


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

$600 is going to be real close.
Your most important investment will be lighting.
Next is substrate.
Then the CO2 system.
Plants and fertilizers are cheap but like everybody else, if you are successful, you will have the urge to change out for more challenging plants in the near future.

If you are serious, Joe and other experience members can get into more details.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> whats the best substrates,lighting types of fretilizers, co2 (advantages and price to turn a 125 fully planted with ground coverd in grasses or moss
> 
> something like what i want is on www.aquariundesigngroup.com in gallery then planted aquarims
> i dont want to spent more than 600$ for every thing


If you are a beginner with plants, I would not recommend a heavy duty stuff in the first place.
Better to start with ordinary fine gravel and low maintenance system with easy plants.

DiPpY will be there for you, once you give more info.

Harry


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

do you reccomend any good books to get? 
and im not planning to do any of this for a year or so i just want to find places i can get all this stuff and find what types of products to get
im probably getting lighting first so what would you recomend ?

o and another question (nothing to do with plants) why do people put there heater horizontal halfway down the tank? im guessing better circulation or something??

o and another question (nothing to do with plants) why do people put there heater horizontal halfway down the tank? im guessing better circulation or something??


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You should read this thread over and then post specific questions: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=131579


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The real question is how much plant mass are you wanting to add?
If you're doing a heavy planted tank with high lighting you are going to need alot of wattage for the size of your tank as well at that you will need a full CO2 system. In addition to all the other stuff you will be needing as well as plants. 
$600 might be a good amount to work with.
You might be able to get away cheaper with alot of DIY and good deals. Or if you go low tech and just get a few hearty plants you won't need as much of an investment.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL lots of cash for lights


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

OOh.. sorry I missed this thread.. Busy lately!

Ya, check the pinned topics, do lots of reading, great research stuff in there, then come back to this thread, and ask away!

There are quite a number of experienced aquarium plant people lurking in here these days!! (I'm loving' it!)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dippy ive seen you say aquaa soil is good so how much does it cost and where do you get it and also how is flourite (clay kinda stuff)
and as for looks i want like a moss or grass covering the whole ground

ill try to find some pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

View attachment 124369
View attachment 124371
View attachment 124372
View attachment 124370


theats the kind of things i want

and what kind of rock is do you use (dippy) b/c they look good?

im looking to completly cover the ground or at least mostly but it doesnt need to have tons of tall plants and i could always spend more then 600 if i had to so thats just a starter


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> dippy ive seen you say aquaa soil is good so how much does it cost and where do you get it and also how is flourite (clay kinda stuff)
> and as for looks i want like a moss or grass covering the whole ground
> 
> ill try to find some pics


Aqua soil is great, but it isn't for the beginner IMO, simply because you don't have to learn how to dose properly for the first 3-4 months after setting it up.
After that, it is almost like any other substrate. You have to dose properly, or algea nightmare is going to happen.
If you want complete ground cover with thick growth, and the plants that I'm seeing in the pics you posted, a high light, CO2 enriched tank is needed.
Did you read the pinned topics well that are here? Lots of info can be found in them, and will make life easier when trying to decide on a setup that is right for you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how much would a decent co2 system cost (for every hting needed) what branda of lights are good?
is flourite (I think its by red sea) substrate good?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> how much would a decent co2 system cost (for every hting needed) what branda of lights are good?
> is flourite (I think its by red sea) substrate good?


My cost for my CO2 setup:
20lb Cylanders $60
Milwaukee regulator/pH controller $150

There are many brands of lighting that are good. Try looking into T5 lighting, or *P*ower *C*ompacts.
I use AHSupply.com lighting.

Flourite is by Seachem, and I have it in my planted 75g compressus tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

is 200 good for a co2 regulator ( its at bigals online canada) and wouldf i have tyo buy the output and intake etc seperatly?

do you also know any places online that sell plants (good price and shipping) that ship to canada?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> is 200 good for a co2 regulator ( its at bigals online canada) and wouldf i have tyo buy the output and intake etc seperatly?
> 
> do you also know any places online that sell plants (good price and shipping) that ship to canada?


Oh, BTW, I got my rocks from a local state park.. I have them rescaped now, and you can see them a bit better









$200 should get you a regulator, a pH controller, a diffuser of some sort, and some CO2 tubing. (I just use the expensive airline tubing)
I wouldn't pay $200 for just a regulator, ebay has them for like $80. You would still need to get a cylander. 
As for the plants, sorry, I'm just not sure about that. But there is a buy/sell/trade forum for Canada on aquaticplantcentral.com. 
They can help you out better than I can on that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok thaks 
ya ive found 2 nice rocks at parks breaches are great for smooth rocks (i use a pile in my bearded dragon tank for basking


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

is this co2 unit ok for the tanks type of tank shown

here a thing about it from bigalsonline.ca

"The Pro System is a complete, efficient and user-friendly system to maintain a desired level of CO2 in planted aquariums up to 130 gallons. Design for use with paintball CO2 cylinder. Includes adjustable flow water pump, full featured, dual gauge, adjustable safety regulator, high precision, in-line, needle valve, bubble counter with integrated check valve, real time CO2 monitor, and 3 meters of CO2 tubing"

i might want this one or the same one but not for paintball cylinder


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

and what is solenoid? it has 2 of the same but one said with solenoid and was 80$more
this system costs 220$ and the one with solenoid is 300$ are these good prices and how long would a 20oz co2 last and would it be better to just got a 20lb cylender?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is what I use..
All you need is a regular cylander, check valve, tubing, and a reactor, or diffusor..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you get yours off ebay?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> you get yours off ebay?


Yes sir!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

o one more thing i forgot to ask how big of a tank is it RATED UP TO?
and do i need to buy a ph controller
and when you bought yours what other things did you need for it?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The regulator is for any size tank.. Pressurized CO2 setups are for any size aquarium. I personally use 20lb cylanders, because I don't want to keep going to the welding supply store to get refills.

I use the 20lb'ers on both my 10g and my 75 lol

All you need after the regulator, is what I said before. Cylander, check valve(2.00$) silcone airline tubing, and either a diffuser or a reactor. I explain all of this in the pinned topic I made under CO2.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok thanks
if the co2 for any wht does it say rated up to...?
check valve is the valve that doesnt allow siphoneing if power goes out correct?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> if the co2 for any wht does it say rated up to...?


Sorry I don't understand the question--rephrase?


> check valve is the valve that doesnt allow siphoneing if power goes out correct?


ya, and it stops backflow at lights out as well


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like big als online has co2 kits and it says rated up to 130 gal
does that just mean the buble counter and that type of stuff and not the regulator?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> like big als online has co2 kits and it says rated up to 130 gal
> does that just mean the buble counter and that type of stuff and not the regulator?


I have never heard of a pressurized CO2 setup being rated for gallons.. It sounds like it is some sort of yeast CO2 or something, and not pressurized.. But I have no idea.


----------

